# Received ITA under Express Entry FSW. Next Steps?



## san2440 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm one of the lucky ones who received the ITA under FSW Express Entry route a few days back. I had submitted my profile (single) last year when my score was 462, however, due to age, it is now 459 and yet received the invite in the latest draw.

I have almost all the documents ready except that I had a few queries related to evidence of financials 


Things that are ready,
1) IELTS----Done
2) WES report on foreign education validation ----Done
3) Police Certificates ----Done 
4) Work Reference Letters ----Done
5) Financial Requirements (for Single applicant) ---TO DO
6) Medical ----TO DO asap

Query:
1) What is the duration of funds to be shown ? in what format (savings, fixed deposits, etc)?

2) Is there a requirement to show source of funds that have been in my account for more than a year? 

3) Is it advisable to hire a legal licensed immigration consultant based in Canada to review my docs, information and file the application?

Please advise

Cheers,
San


----------

